# hoyt



## tidalgiant (Sep 20, 2010)

I am looking to move up in pull wight. How would you compare a 2006 Hoyt XT2000 Ultra Tec @ 50-60# to a 2010 Hoyt PowerHawk @60-70# ?


----------



## joen (Jul 28, 2006)

If your looking to sell the 2006 Hoyt Ultra Tec, my son is looking for either an Ultra Tech or a 38 Ultra.
What is draw length?


----------



## turkeytom (May 8, 2003)

p.m. sent


----------

